# 1911 Indian TT Team



## filmonger (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 13, 2016)

great pic!......if im not mistaken derosier is mounted to the then legendary "21".......built the same as all the other racers in its series yet time after time rider after rider.....21 was the winning bike.....at one of its record breaking speeds/races the merkel team claimed that the bike was obviously modified (enlarged either by stroke or piston size) and demanded the bike sealed after race then disassembled for inspection........much to the chagrin of the merkel team "21" was exactly the same as any other indian race bike of the era


----------



## filmonger (Jan 13, 2016)

Quite interesting to say the least.


----------



## cyclehobo (Jan 14, 2016)

This was one of the last time DeRosier sat on an Indian. After returning from England, DeRosier and Indian had a falling out when he was not earmarked for one of Hedstrom's new 8 valve race bikes. Excelsior quickly hired Jake DeRosier and he raced for them. By March  1913 he was dead.... he died as a result of a series of operations after a bad fall racing in LA.  The Indian factory flew the flag at half mast upon his death in respect for him. On the same day of DeRosier's funeral in 1913, Oscar Hedstrom officially retired from Indian.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 15, 2016)

This picture is from the blog The Vintagent by Paul d'Orleans http://thevintagent.blogspot.ie/2011/06/100-years-after-indian-summer-oliver.html - Great site. Billy wells and Julia Hedstrom look quite happy and Godfrey even more so after the win in 1911





Godfrey on no 112 ...From the Motorcyclist - http://www.motorcyclistonline.com/b...to-win-isle-man-tt-indian-island-icon?image=2




View attachment 265562

At Brooklands


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 15, 2016)

very nice!......check how the tires were 2 or 2 1/4 or 1/8........now look at every restored racer and you will notice how much bigger the modern tires are.....sometimes they dont even fit and rub


----------



## mason_man (Jan 15, 2016)

Makes sense to want the right size tires. friend of mine, single lung. 

Ray


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 16, 2016)

wow more pics of your buddies bike please!.....whats doin up top on the motor?.......the original racing tires were tiny at 2 or 2 1/4 but the replica tires for some reason are much bigger,there were some unrestored racers at the last auction and u could see clearly the difference in modern tires from the originals....both marked 2 1/4 but must not use same tape measure


----------



## mason_man (Jan 16, 2016)

Here's a another one. 

Ray


----------



## chitown (Jan 17, 2016)

cyclehobo said:


> After returning from England, DeRosier and Indian had a falling out when he was not earmarked for one of Hedstrom's new 8 valve race bikes..




DeRosier returned after winning Isle of Man on an Indian. Shortly after he was asked about what it would take to beat the new Excelsior machines that were smashing records and he said something to the effect that they would need better engines. Interesting because the Excelsiors were modified stock engines while the Indians were specifically made for the race circuit.


----------



## chitown (Jan 17, 2016)

thehugheseum said:


> ...the merkel team claimed that the bike was obviously modified (enlarged either by stroke or piston size) and demanded the bike sealed after race then disassembled for inspection...


----------



## mason_man (Jan 19, 2016)

As it reads, Pacific coast Territory Stuff. 

Ray


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 20, 2016)

Have a look at my friends collection of motorcycles and a few bikes. I have to get back there and get pics of everything. 1911 Harley twin, 15 Indian racer, 13 single Indian with factory sidecar mounts built in the frame, sidecar is not finished, 13 Indian racer, 15 Cleveland, many Indians and Harleys, Indian land speed record holder 500 Indian Scout?,  restored Whizzer, 2 rough Whizzers. He has lots more that are missing from pics. 
http://s102.photobucket.com/user/oldy57/library/Motorcycles?sort=3&page=1


----------



## filmonger (Jan 22, 2016)

Niiiicccceeeeeee!


----------



## chitown (Jan 22, 2016)

This part of the article is most interesting to me. Now we just have to track down that Indian Prince who bought one of the Indian TT machines!!! I bet it is still in that families possession.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2016)

great reading and ballsy riders with a quest for speed and fame. Love it


----------



## filmonger (Jan 23, 2016)

bet it is....


----------



## mason_man (Jan 24, 2016)

4 lunger 33


Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jan 27, 2016)

2  "     28. 

Ray


----------

